# Programmier vorschläge



## gast (30. Mai 2007)

Sers leute,

ich bin mehr oder weniger noch ein java anfänger.

Da man Programmieren nur durch programmieren lernt wollte ich ein programm schreiben, mir fällt leider aber nix ein. Könnt ihr mir ein Vorschlag machen was ich denn so programieren könnte.

Vielen Dank

Will halt üben


----------



## SlaterB (30. Mai 2007)

könntest ja etwas eingrenzen, GUI oder nicht, Grafik, Netzwerk, Dateien, Mathematik, Strings

baue ein Programm das Dateien nach Strings durchsucht,
eine Anzeige der Festplatte (ähnlich Explorer),
einen Taschenrechner


----------



## MasterEvil (30. Mai 2007)

Jo, wie SlaterB schon sagte, Filebrowser und Taschenrechner.
Das war auch das womit ich damals angefangen hatte, Filebrowser ist auch nicht wirklich schwer, man lernt schnell wie man ne GUI zusammen bekommt und kommt mit den IO-Funktionen in Kontakt die man immer wieder braucht.


----------



## Spoob (30. Mai 2007)

Taschenrechner, ein Programm das zeigt an welchem Wochentag man geboren wurde, ein Fahrtkosten rechner,
das geht alles ohne Swing. Sonst würde ich einfach ein bisschen mit Swing rumspielen zum Beispiel jDialoge benutzen oder Tabs usw.

Spoob


----------



## Ark (30. Mai 2007)

Sehr beliebt ist auch die Aufgabe, gültige Lottozahlen ziehen zu lassen. 

Ark


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Mai 2007)

Ark hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sehr beliebt ist auch die Aufgabe, gültige Lottozahlen *ziehen zu lasen*.



Aber für einen Anfänger doch viel zu kompliziert!

Alleine, schon die realistische 3D-Animation der Ziehung







würde ich mir schon nicht zutrauen  :shock: 

(  )


----------



## Ark (30. Mai 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ark hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> > Sehr beliebt ist auch die Aufgabe, gültige Lottozahlen *ziehen zu lasen*.


Sagt mal, in meinem Beitrag steht doch „lassen“ mit ss, oder gucke ich gerade falsch? ???:L

Ark


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Mai 2007)

Merkwürdig, ich habs doch kopiert und nicht verändert!  ???:L 

Oder hast du es inzwischen editiert und willst mich nur verarschen?


----------



## Jango (30. Mai 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oder hast du es inzwischen editiert und willst mich nur verarschen?



Das glaub ich weniger. Der Ark probiert sein Vokabular stundenlang vor dem Spiegel, bevor er was schreibt... Klingt zumindest immer so...


----------



## Leroy42 (30. Mai 2007)

Jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

und nach der ersten Stunde, merkt er dann, daß er
kein Licht im Badezimmer angemacht hat; oder wie?


----------



## Angel4585 (30. Mai 2007)

ich fange grad mit Java an und bastel einen Java-Netzwerk-Chat auf Client-Server-Basis.


----------



## Jango (31. Mai 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich fange grad mit Java an und bastel einen Java-Netzwerk-Chat auf Client-Server-Basis.



Meinen Glückwunsch dazu...


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Mai 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich fange grad mit Java an und bastel einen Java-Netzwerk-Chat auf Client-Server-Basis.



Echt?  :shock: 

Na dann faß ich ja wieder Mut, meine 6. - klässler - Physik -  Schulbücher
auszupacken, und mich dann gleiche rege in Foren zur 
Allgemeinen Relativitätsthorie, Quantenmechanik, und String-Theorie
zu Wort zu melden.

Danke, daß du mein Selbstbewußtsein so gestärkt hast.  :toll:


----------



## function (31. Mai 2007)

naja man kann sich ja große ziele stecken. nur wann man sie mit wenig wissen erreicht ist dann die andere frage.
Naja beliebte spielerreien sind auch 
text codierung / decodierung via array, 
ein grafischer würfel,
eine kontoverwaltung für eine bank (simple made),
ein kleiner musikspieler,
...

@Leroy42 Quantenmechanik kann doch jeder ;-)


----------



## MasterEvil (31. Mai 2007)

So schwer ist son Chat garnicht.
Da bekommt man auch schon viele Codebeispiele die man dann anfängt anzupassen und umzudekorieren. Das gute daran ist meistens dass das Grundgerüst funktioniert und wenns plötzlich nicht mehr funktioniert hat man was falsch gemacht 
Da kann man also auch gut draus lernen und es macht auch Spaß


----------



## Leroy42 (31. Mai 2007)

MasterEvil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und es macht auch Spaß



Sicher! Aber als Java-*Anfänger* hätt'  ich mir das nicht zugetraut.

Aber, geb' dir Recht, abwarten _was hinten rauskommt_


----------



## André Uhres (31. Mai 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28619


----------



## Saxony (1. Jun 2007)

Hiho,

in meinem allerersten Semester Java habe ich auch als Beleg gleich einen Java-Chat programmiert. Sind alles in allem nicht mal drei Seiten Code. Bissl Sockets bissl Streams - fertig die Laube. 

Später dann habe ich nen grafisches Tic-Tac-Toe mit Multiplayerfunktion über CORBA geschrieben. Das ist dann etwas, was man als knifflig bezeichnen kann. 

bye Saxony


----------



## Spoob (2. Jun 2007)

Womit soll man eigentlich Java lernen?
Beispiele ausprobieren? Dicke Bücher lesen?
Wie habt ihr Java gelernt?


----------



## André Uhres (2. Jun 2007)

Spoob hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Beispiele ausprobieren? Dicke Bücher lesen?..


beides  :wink:


----------



## Ark (2. Jun 2007)

Spoob hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie habt ihr Java gelernt?


Ich habe mir mehrere dicke Bücher besorgt und immer und immer wieder die ersten Kapitel (über OOP) durchgelesen; natürlich auch Beispiele bearbeitet und viel rumprobiert. 

Ark


----------



## Spoob (2. Jun 2007)

komisch dass das so viele so kompliziert finden mit dem OOP...
Also ich weiß nicht ob ich das richtig verstaden habe aber ich habe mir jetzt ein Übungsscript durchgelesen.

Spoob


----------



## Eldar (3. Jun 2007)

Spoob hat gesagt.:
			
		

> komisch dass das so viele so kompliziert finden mit dem OOP...



Na dann wart mal ab. Die Grundidee ist nicht so schwer, aber das was man alles damit anstellen kann dann doch schon.


----------



## Spoob (3. Jun 2007)




----------

